
GitLab’s high-end plans are now free for open source projects and schools - confiscate
https://techcrunch.com/2018/06/05/gitlabs-high-end-plans-are-now-free-for-open-source-projects-and-schools/
======
softwarefounder
Competition is a good thing.

